# 2410 vs 2420



## Ski-Patroller (Dec 29, 2021)

Are there significant differences between the 2410 and 2420 Troy Built machines? Consumer Reports rates the performance of the 2420 considerably higher than the 2410, but I don't see differences that would affect the removal speed or throw distance. 

I want a machine to do cleanup in my Oregon Cascades driveway after the plowing contractor does his work so I need to be able to handle deep heavy snow and berms, but not a lot of area.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i could be wrong but looks like the 2410 is just the old version and the 2420 is the new version. otherwise they look to be the same basic machine with the exact same options.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Consumer Reports is not a great guide for buying a snow blower IMHO.

Those models are light duty, entry level machines with a 208cc engine, which will struggle with deep heavy snow and berms.
I would look for a machine with at least a 250cc engine on a 24" machine if tackling deep heavy snow.


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Dec 29, 2021)

There is a Craftsman 24" machine with a 243cc engine. I suspect the rest of the units are pretty similar. Will the additional 43ccs make much difference if the auger is the same.

Is it reasonable to only take a 12" wide bite with a 24" wide machine? I'm mostly looking at edges and some berms, since the contractor does the drive way. They do it after 4" to 6" of snow, but I'm only up every week or so, so I may be looking at 3' or 4' snow along the sides. The berm in front of my cabin looks like it is 4' + high. We are getting epic snow fall right now. I haven't seen this much in a number of years.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes you can reduce speed and take 1/2 or even 1/4 buckets to make an under sized machine work if you stay on top of it and don't let the pile build up too much and freeze.

However if you are dealing with 4' berms of frozen compressed snow, most walk behind blowers will struggle and want to ride up. The only time I deal with this type of pile is when I pull snow off the roof and then I blow it immediately before it freezes solid.

I think you may have to consider a more powerful machine, maybe even a tracked machine like a Honda. 

You could try a cheaper Craftsman type machine this year and see if it will work for you, if it doesn't, then sell it after this winter and buy a better more powerful machine next summer/fall.


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Dec 29, 2021)

our berms are normally not compacted except by the weight of the snow. If it thaws and re-freezes it can be hard of course. 

I just found an almost new Ariens Compact 24. 224cc engine and cast iron gear box. Is power steering a useful thing in a small snow blower. There is also a Ariens Classic 24. 208cc engine, aluminum gear box and no power steering. Seems like the Compact would be worth the additonal $100 bucks??


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The Auto turn is a great feature and the Compact would definitely be worth the extra $100.00 IMHO


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Ski-Patroller said:


> Are there significant differences between the 2410 and 2420 Troy Built machines? Consumer Reports rates the performance of the 2420 considerably higher than the 2410, but I don't see differences that would affect the removal speed or throw distance.
> 
> I want a machine to do cleanup in my Oregon Cascades driveway after the plowing contractor does his work so I need to be able to handle deep heavy snow and berms, but not a lot of area.


2420 has the quick chute...while the 2410 requires more cranking..also the 2410 has the shorter chute which is fine...the longer chute on the 2420 makes it more difficult to reach the deflector at the top of the chute ..unless the chute is cranked to the side. 

Here is a video of a 2410 in action...they are good enough in my opinion. 








Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

For a basic low cost two stage machine the 2410 gets the job done. My son's handles everything from 3 to 12 inches easily. We had a late spring snow last year that left 20 inches at his house (he's close to the foothills near Golder, Co) with 30 inch drifts of fairly heavy snow. He cleared everything by "simply slowing down". Yes, he would appreciate a remote deflector control and a gear drive chute control (instead of the basic spiral wire and notch one) but that's the only complaint I've heard. A couple of his neighbors have much bigger machines and they didn't finish a whole lot faster than he did. I just got an Ariens Compact 24. I bought it specifically for the auto turn feature (I'm 72). I've only used it once but played with everything and found it very easy to use. It did cost several hundred dollars more than a 2410 ( I was considering that as well as the 2420 at the time).


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

Ziggy65 said:


> Consumer Reports is not a great guide for buying a snow blower IMHO.


I was reading their test procedures. They test in the summer using wet sawdust in a parking lot. They claim they have to do it in order to publish test results and recommendations to aid buyers before the coming winter. The only thing I can see helpful is how far machines can throw sawdust when compared head to head with another machine. My gut tells me that snow (especially considering the broad range of snow types experienced) is quite different than wet sawdust.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

GKK said:


> I was reading their test procedures. They test in the summer using wet sawdust in a parking lot. They claim they have to do it in order to publish test results and recommendations to aid buyers before the coming winter. The only thing I can see helpful is how far machines can throw sawdust when compared head to head with another machine. My gut tells me that snow (especially considering the broad range of snow types experienced) is quite different than wet sawdust.


As a consumer reports subscriber I can tell you their long term reliability results are based on data from an annual survey they mail to subscribers. It asks about all sorts of products and models you one and your repairs and experiences. 

So there reliability ratings are based on machines there readers purchase as opposed to real world long term testing

There recommendations are better for products that everyone uses like cars , appliances, cell phones, and
TVs. Only a small percentage of their subscriber base owns a snowblower so less real world data


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ski-Patroller (Dec 29, 2021)

GKK said:


> For a basic low cost two stage machine the 2410 gets the job done. My son's handles everything from 3 to 12 inches easily. We had a late spring snow last year that left 20 inches at his house (he's close to the foothills near Golder, Co) with 30 inch drifts of fairly heavy snow. He cleared everything by "simply slowing down". Yes, he would appreciate a remote deflector control and a gear drive chute control (instead of the basic spiral wire and notch one) but that's the only complaint I've heard. A couple of his neighbors have much bigger machines and they didn't finish a whole lot faster than he did. I just got an Ariens Compact 24. I bought it specifically for the auto turn feature (I'm 72). I've only used it once but played with everything and found it very easy to use. It did cost several hundred dollars more than a 2410 ( I was considering that as well as the 2420 at the time).


I had my eye on a Compact 24, but didn’t get it. 😩 I was about 150 miles away on the wrong side of the Cascades and the roads were closed. I can’t even find a new one right now. I’m 79 and think the auto turn would be a help.


----------

